# What a buck!



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Owned by the Remuda herd. SGCH +*B Copper Hill Breakway Sunset!

WOW.










What do you guys think?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

He is masculine! And very nice I must add.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah.  I almost bought his great grandson, who was incredibly nice AND the same color  BUT even tho the girl told me she would contact me as soon as he had some scur work done, she sold him to someone else who had just 'dropped by' their farm. *screams ARRRGGG like charlie brown* Frustrating. I also contacting Virginia Baker but she said she didn't have any more of that line and I also got the impression she didn't want to sell to someone she didn't know.... *sighs.*


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What an incredibly handsome fellow! I be drooling!! 
Is there a reason his rear seems alittle tucked in? Is this how they show these guys?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

He is a good lookin guy. My doe is out of COPPER-HILL BREAKAWAY'S BLAZER.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

As much as I am not fond of large goats - he is gorgeous!

I would be blessed to own him!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!! He's amazing


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, he's REALLY nice!!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

he is beautiful
nancy that is the way they are showen.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

what breed of goat is he? im not real familar with any other breeds except Myotonics but he looks like a Boar/Nubian cross to me.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He's a purebred Nubian to my knowledge :wink:
He's nice!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm lookin for his daughter's pic right now... She is so nice! She's RED.  I think her name is Remuda Bess Celeste.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Here she is:


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh and yes, they are purebred Nubians. 
morganslil do you have pictures of your doe?  I'd love to see them.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ohhh shes pretty. Ill have to try a get some new pictures of jesse.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow! They're both absolutely beautiful! I love that doe!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We have Copper-Hill Bella. She is a gorgeous doe! Here is her pedigree compared to his: http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigree.aspx It's a planned pedigree. Kelsey...you can see her on GS under the Nubian GCH Line up...she was RGCH even though she was dry...and not to mention fat!  :lol:

Oh yeah....and I was looking at that Remuda doe the other day...very pretty!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh, yes I've seen Bella! Those Copper Hills are so beautiful! She certainly deserved the RGCH title.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I know! I totally missed this thread, but I love this buck! I found him a while ago and he is a LOOKER! Wow.

You know what's cool? Jen (Celtic Stars) has some of Celeste in her herd.. she owns a son and daughter I think of Celeste's son Remuda Winter Cosmos. Go to http://www.celtic-stars.com/nubiansrdoes.htm. The first doe on that page, Destiny, was bred to Cosmos, and produced Sand-Bur-Kids Pyro and Sand-Bur-Kids Reign of Hope. Yeah, that's an awesome cross!! .
The Remuda and Copper Hill herds have awesome goats, don't they?


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Beautiful goats! I love the face on the doe! The buck has great feet and legs, a wonderfully strong topline and is overall a very nice looking buck. I love looking at such beautiful goats.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh yes! The both those herds are wonderful! I also love the Sand-Bur-Kids line! (Destiny's) 
I also really LOVE the Goldthwaite and Saada herds. Willow Run is pretty nice too as a whole. They have produced some outstanding does, Like Erazel.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I love Saada and Sand-Bur-Kids too! They are awesome. Goldthwaite, I would have to see more of their does but the ones I saw on their website just didn't jump at me.. not to dis them or ANYTHING, I know they have had a huge impact on many Nubians and I appreciate that, but I have never seen many that truly impressed me.
Kastdemur's and LakeShore of course are some of my favorites . 
Willow Run sold out, but I love what they did for Alpines. I believe that my Harmony has Willow Run in her.. I should check on that. And yeah Erazel is awesome.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

And isn't Destiny AWESOME???? Look at that udder!! Jen told me that even at 11 years old her udder still looks like that!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Willow Run sold out? How long ago was this?  I didn't know that, they had some great animals, and even though they had so many goats, they were all so consistent!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Willow-Run sold out a year or two ago. Sarah....I have to disagree with you on Willow-Run's consistancy....atleast in the Nubians anyways. I have seen some nice Nubians...then I have seen some not so nice Nubians from them.... :?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh thats to bad. I don't know about their Nubians, but their Saanens, Alpines and LaManchas were pretty consistent :wink:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah Jacque, I agree. Their Nubians were so/so most of the time.

But yeah the Saanens and Alpines were AWESOME! I don't know too much about their LaManchas though.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh wow, daughter and father!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

My folks began their Saanen herd with a Rocky Run buck, he produced some really aweasome kids, sadly this kidding season will be the last kids he sired on his own-except for the future ones that will be from AI. I've heard of some good Saanens coming from the Willow Run herd. I have a LaMancha doe that came from the Kastemur lines and she is nice over all-but just a bit shorter than i'd like to see in my LaManchas. Unfortunately I wont get to see what her purebred LaMancha kids look like until next year when hopefully she settles with LaMancha kids and not LaMancha/Saanen kids  .


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

You have a Chocolat daughter? I just looked at your website!! That is so cool! She is very pretty .


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Were you talking to me? If so, thank you. Scrumptious' Dam is Kastdemur's Chava and Chava is out of Chocolate and Medicine Tumult. So, Scrumptious is her Granddaughter. I dont know much on her except for her name. I need to do more research on my LaMancha pedigrees. I do like Scrumptious though-although i'll have to wait 'till next year to see her purebred LaMancha kids since this kidding season she'll be having LaMancha/Saanen kids since she didn't settle to the LaMancha buck on the first go around. But, thankfully my other two LaMancha does did settle to a LaMancha buck.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She still have pretty good lines  Chocolat was best udder at the '04 nationals, and Bad Attitude(her sire right?) has sired some really, super nice daughters. I like the Bad Attitude daughters better than I do the Tumult daughters. I know a lot about LaMancha lines so feel free to ask :wink:

She is a little short in body but I really think she needs to mature a little more. She has a really nice udder


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I think she's done growing as she is 3 years old-almost 4. That is one thing i'd change on her though-but hopefully her future kids will improve in size. I know her kids this year should as she is unfortunately bred to a Saanen buck. I'd change the shape of the head on my other LaMancha doe(she'll be 2). And i'd improve the body on her to. I'm hoping that the buck I used for her this year improves her kids-but if not I suppose it is just saying that I need to cull those ones. I'm also crossing my fingers that my LaMancha doe kid freshens nicely as I like how she is looking so far. And it'll be interesting to see what colors the kids are as Kadisha is cream colored, Cassaya is a light colored doe(out of a buck and doe that were black with white belts on them, and Scrumptious should have mostly white kids.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey, Briana, go to http://www.mktdesigns.com/kastdemurs/. Go under LaMancha senior does, and just look at Chocolat... she is beautiful, isn't she? . Post Piccies when Scrumptious kids!! I insist . She has an awesome udder, too.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, she certainly is a beautiful doe!!!Yep, she'll probably make it hard for me and have triplet does. Those would at least stay through one freshening. She did at least get me in a placing to win a couple dollars at the fair this year.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

That's great! Yeah I like to have my Recorded Grades. It is kind of fun to show them, something different, and it doesn't matter what breed you breed them to.. so you could pretty easily turn up with something really nice! My Harmony's baby from this year is Alpine/Saanen and she is turning out AWESOME! And HUGE! I can't wait to freshen her in '09.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I love my RGs better than any other goat on the farm(cept Raven  ) They are so much better in the bucket than my other does.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Heehee well I would have to say I agree!!! But RGs are the only ones that I have had that milk.. so... yeah . I hope to have my Nubian herd up better than my RGs in the near future.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had both my LMs and RGs milk, but I haven't had my 2nd gen. LMs milk(2nd as in born on this farm) We'll see. Plus, there are things I'd like to see fixed in the LMs, I'm hoping my buck Caesar will do that, he's my baby and my charm


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, unfortunately my folks are going to have to sell all of their RG's to keep the herd to one breed and a manageable size. I really like their Saanen Grades. If it wasn't that I still have my minis i'd be tempted to buy a couple of her Grades. She has a couple of them that are finished champs.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Well, I haven't seen a whole lot of Willow-Run nubians so.... Erazel and my bucks' dam are the only ones I have seen that I can think of.... I know I've seen some Alpines from them that I thought were basically ick. I'll take you guys' word for it. 
And yes, I LOVE Destiny's udder! I am hoping that maybe next year I can reserve a buck kid from her. *fingers crossed* It's alot of money though so I will have to save big time. Did you see the buck she's bred to? He looked awsome as a kid! I've always admired his granddam.
LittleGoteGirl (I think it was you) here are some pics of some Goldthwaite stock. I have seen first hand one of their best does, and she was AWSOME! The picture definatly doesn't do justice. They do have some stuff that is so-so, or not so great, but I guess that is the foundation. I really don't care much for Kastdemur's and Lakeshore nubians, I like to see more bone in mine. But that's just me.

SGCH Goldthwaite Ambrosia 8*M










SGCH Goldthwaite Clematis 7*M










Goldthwaite Adia










SGCH Goldthwaite Brianna X 2*M (Doe I saw in person, picture does NOT do justice!)










Goldthwaite Magic In The Air


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

OH and can't forget this one-

Goldthwaite Hoorah


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh, and *DUH* My own buck was sired by a Goldthwaite buck. These pics are age old, I need new ones. He doesn't have knobby knees like the pic portrays. He also is maturing and lookin great! His brisket, especially.

At age 4 and 1/2 months old.



















I need to get a good pic of his looong beard.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

They are very pretty, but if you look at their website.. there just isn't that consistency that you see with like Kastdemur's. What do you mean by more bone? IMO they look quite similar.. not much difference . 
I know, isn't Destiny just awesome? She rocks! And yes Eragon is awesome, his dam line is great. Vampress is one of my favorite does.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah I know what you mean. When I meant more bone I meant most of the goats I've seen from the farm, not all. I just looked at Kastdemu'rs website... all of them are VERY nice. I have seen a a few in person that both parents were Kastdemur's, I didn't like them at all and they were 'scrawny.' (and some with terrible udders) It was probably just the wrong cross and poor choosing. The Kastdemur's stuff is beautiful, don't know why I didn't really look at their site before. That's a lesson to me to never judge a farm by a few goats who weren't bred by the farm- even tho the parents were. 
Pictures can lie completely, though, because I have went 'yuck.' at the picture of some does but in person they were actually nice, and also said 'very nice!' only to 'yuck' them in person.
Vampress is one of my favorites also. Along with Jamilla, Jazeez, Celeste, Alchemy Acres Madmoselle, Narrow-Way DC Clarice, and now Breeze plus several other Kastdemur's. I know some people who have her son. He's awsome.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

ozarksvalley said:


> Pictures can lie completely, though, because I have went 'yuck.' at the picture of some does but in person they were actually nice, and also said 'very nice!' only to 'yuck' them in person.


Boy, isn't that the truth! I have seen some awesome does whose picture really doesn't do them justice. Then again there are those goats that look great in pictures but in person... Not as nice as the pictures. Also when you see a goat clipped and set up versus unclipped and standing in the cold... What a difference!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

yup!  It IS a big difference! Especially when you have one with 'bloomers' on her legs, LOL


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL Yep!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

It is so true! Sometimes I can't even believe that my Harmony is the same goat.. lol she gets sooo puffy! She gets clipped every summer and looks very nice, but in the winter it is really funny! Sometimes I look at her and think "that is a champion? yeah right!". LOL it is hilarious.
Yeppers pictures can certainly be deceiving. It also depends on if the goat is "blossoming" well when the pic is taken, or if she is just out of it, or if she is set up correctly, or groomed right.. everything makes a difference.


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

No offense to that gorgeous nubian buck, but, he reminds me of a velor upholstered couch.

I
Love
nubian
ears!!!
:drool: I SO want a nubie!! :drool:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

> No offense to that gorgeous nubian buck, but, he reminds me of a velor upholstered couch.


Now that you say it, he does look like a velor couch :lol:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

OMG!! LOL! A gorgeous velor couch...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I was thinking the same thing! He looks so soft haahaa


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

ROFL!
I guess I am pretty accurate with my comparisons.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

gorgeous, buck


----------

